# Mavericks may target Diop, source says



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dallas Mavericks may target Diop, source says

12:56 AM CDT on Thursday, June 26, 2008
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

DeSagana Diop may be headed back to the Mavericks. 

The team for which Diop played nearly three seasons before getting traded to New Jersey in February may be prepared to offer him its full mid-level exception, an NBA source said Wednesday. 

That would mean a starting salary of about $5.5 million for Diop, the 7-foot center who was popular not only with fans but in the locker room as a part-time starter with the Mavericks. 

If it makes more financial sense for the Mavericks, they could orchestrate a sign-and-trade for Diop at a different salary. The Nets would have to re-sign Diop, then send him to the Mavericks for a player. 

The Mavericks cannot begin discussing free agents until July 1, when negotiations can begin. Free-agent signings can begin July 8. 

Diop is an unrestricted free agent after completing the three-year deal he signed with the Mavericks before the 2005-06 season. Strictly a defensive player, Diop averaged more than five rebounds in about 18 minutes per game with the Mavericks. He has never scored more than three points per game in a season. 

There are many reasons why Diop makes sense for the Mavs. He is better than any player they would get if they bought their way into the late portion of tonight's draft. By late Wednesday, the Mavericks had listened to a lot of overtures from many teams, most of which were trying to fleece them out of Josh Howard. 

"We think there are a lot of teams becoming infatuated with the draft," Mavericks president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. "We're not afraid to do a deal to get a pick. But it's something that will have to benefit us." 

It is possible that the only way the Mavericks will get into the first round is by buying their way in, which could cost up to $3 million. There were indications late Wednesday that Memphis was willing to deal its second pick, the 28th overall, for the right price. 

Diop earned about $2.2 million last season. Bringing him back also makes sense because he worked well splitting time with Erick Dampier. 

Meanwhile, the Mavericks spent the last few days fielding calls that mostly were unpalatable. Since Howard had his regrettable finish to the season, when he admitted occasional off-season marijuana use and attended his own late-night birthday party after a Game 4 loss in the first round of the playoffs, teams have assumed they would be able to lowball the Mavericks in trade offers. 

It appears now more than ever they will keep Howard.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/062608dnspomavslede.42e8c8a.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The full MLE ? I hope not, that would be a terrible mistake. Honestly I don't want him back, I would rather get a center who can score at least a little bit.


----------



## Wick3d Jester (Jun 25, 2008)

Unless you can get a better replacement for Diop, I wouldn't mind signing him. But, I don't like the idea of giving him the full MLE.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wick3d Jester said:


> Unless you can get a better replacement for Diop, I wouldn't mind signing him. But, I don't like the idea of giving him the full MLE.


If we had more players under contract I wouldn't mind giving him half of the MLE, but in our current situation we need some guys who can put the ball in the basket first. All those veteran defensive roleplayers haven't gotten us anywhere.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

For what we'll get with the MLE we're not going to get someone of his size who's a competent low post scorer. Diop is still pretty athletic for his size and he does defend Duncan well, as long as the refs let them play basketball that is. 

Doesn't mean we should give him the full MLE tho. If we buy a pick late in the 1st we could just take which ever big falls to us. DeAndre Jordan maybe? If we're planning keeping Kidd we could use someone who can finish around the rim like Jordan. :whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, I have no hopes about getting a competent low post scorer. But Jordan ? Why would you want him on a team that is still trying to win games and a championship ? He is years away from contributing on a high clip if he ever will.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Yeah, I have no hopes about getting a competent low post scorer. But Jordan ? Why would you want him on a team that is still trying to win games and a championship ? He is years away from contributing on a high clip if he ever will.


Kid is a man child and I think he could develop well under Carlisle and a good PG in Kidd. Honestly, I don't think he'll fall as far as most are predicting. Aurthur seems to be the guy with a lower ceiling who teams might shy away from.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I would be shocked if Arthur won't be ten times better than Jordan, they play different positions though.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> I would be shocked if Arthur won't be ten times better than Jordan, they play different positions though.


Well now that DeAndre was picked in the 2nd round IMO he's a real steal. Arthur was a decent player in college but never showed any dominance. DeAndre is a project but you have to love a project that starts a 7' 230 with hops. Even if DeAndre wasn't as polished as Arthur I still remeber Jordan finishing better around the rim.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Diop + Bass?

I like the idea. I think I took advantage of it while they were together in Dallas, but I want it now.


----------

